# 5G Upgrade Dead Zones



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

First I want to give credit to “nosurgenodrive” for what was posted in another thread. The thread was about rogue drivers jamming signals. The post was this:

“every cell phone carrier is azz right now because of their 5G “upgrade”. Dead zones everywhere.”

This brings up a bunch of questions. How big (usually) is a dead zone? Can you move across the street or do you have to be a mile or more away? Does anyone know of a product or app that shows a map of good/bad areas near you that is updated realtime?

Last night (Saturday, the day before July 4th) from 8:30pm til about 11:30pm I couldn’t get reception for UberEats, Amazon, the web or anything else.

Didn’t try making phone calls- pretty sure that would have been ok. Moved around a lot to find better reception with no luck. I was in all types of areas (residential, commercial, touristy, etc.). I went to a couple areas where I’ve had lots of luck before- nothing!

I use an iPhone 6-S with IOS 14.6. I tried all the usual stuff a bunch of times (close the app, shutdown/restart, power off completely, etc.).

Strangely, at about 11:30pm (right after I arrived at a new location), I started getting a ton of $2-3 crap. Turned them all down.

Stayed busy with other non-gig related stuff til 2:30amish when, finally, it got much better. Did 4 deliveries in about an hour and made almost exactly $40 for the hour. If I hadn’t kept busy during the downtime, I’d have been really pissed. Still, far from what I expect on a Saturday night.

Any thoughts on what to do to get a solid online connection?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

an easier thing to try is turn on airplane mode, which kills the cellurar single. And flip back on; that refreshes the cell signal. Faster than a full power set.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> First I want to give credit to “nosurgenodrive” for what was posted in another thread. The thread was about rogue drivers jamming signals. The post was this:
> 
> “every cell phone carrier is azz right now because of their 5G “upgrade”. Dead zones everywhere.”
> 
> ...


Who is your provider? There is a lot going on right now with certain cellphone providers and it’s affecting their network if your not aware.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Who is your provider? There is a lot going on right now with certain cellphone providers and it’s affecting their network if your not aware.


What is going on?

T-Mobile has been out all weekend in about a 2 block radius in the area I wait for orders in. It's only T-Mobile though.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

My provider is Verizon. 

Also, I meant to say that I do indeed try Airplane mode. That helps perhaps 20-30% of the time.

How long is it gonna take for this 5G network to be built out? I have a feeling it will be a good long while.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> How long is it gonna take for this 5G network to be built out?


it would certainly help when the next iPhone comes out with 5G support. More people clamoring for 5G support.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

I am sorry, what? did someone say something?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Most times my phone sys 5G, my service speed droops to 3 G


----------



## LACheckerDr (Apr 22, 2015)

Install nPerf. It has a detailed color coded network map for all providers/networks. Quality service map is crowdsourced vs linked to the one provided by phone company.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

LACheckerDr said:


> Install nPerf. It has a detailed color coded network map for all providers/networks. Quality service map is crowdsourced vs linked to the one provided by phone company.


I use an iPhone. Is there a decent free version? Do you know which one?


----------



## LACheckerDr (Apr 22, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I use an iPhone. Is there a decent free version? Do you know which one?


Just checked and nPerf has an IOS version in the app store. Should be free.


----------

